# Neckties or bow ties?



## Gryphos (Feb 15, 2016)

Which do you prefer? Personally, while I wear both at times, I'm more of a fan of neckties. I dunno, I just find them more elegant in a way and they serve better at tying the torso together.



(I swear to all that is unholy if someone posts 'bow ties are cool', I will eviscerate them.)


----------



## CupofJoe (Feb 15, 2016)

Gryphos said:


> (I swear to all that is unholy if someone posts 'bow ties are cool', I will eviscerate them.)


But they are...
[Neck]Ties by default. I have two dozen or more of them in various hues and level of seriousness [safety tip: Don't wear a rubber chicken tie to a funeral even if it is officially a black tie]. I've only worn pre-made Bow-ties and they should be banned. If you can't tie it... don't wear it around your neck. And that includes the abomination that is the Bolo tie...


----------



## Penpilot (Feb 15, 2016)

Gryphos said:


> (I swear to all that is unholy if someone posts 'bow ties are cool', I will eviscerate them.)



Umm... yeah, who would dare think to post such a thing. :S It's not like they own a t-shirt that says that or something.

But seriously, neither. Not an original thought, but I find they feel like leashes, leashes that get into soup, into drawers, and much like the super-hero cape, are terrible for you in a fight.


----------



## Heliotrope (Feb 15, 2016)

As a woman... Both. I love me a smartly dressed man in a traditional tie... But I'd totally go out with a bearded bow tie wearing hipster as well. Depends on the occasion I guess. 

My husband only wears ties. He has to wear suits everyday for work.


----------



## Garren Jacobsen (Feb 15, 2016)

Neckties for the most part. But the occasional bow tie is fun because bow ties are...fly!


----------



## ThinkerX (Feb 15, 2016)

I have not worn a tie in almost thirty years.  Some of my close relatives might have heart palpitations should I appear before them in a suit and tie of any sort.


----------



## Velka (Feb 15, 2016)

I think a bow tie necessitates a certain flair of fashion and self-confidence to pull off outside of a black-tie setting. For day to day I think a neck tie is more accessible, but for galas or weddings a bow tie can be a great statement piece.


----------



## UncleanGenes (Feb 16, 2016)

Neck tie if you want to go unnoticed. Bow tie if you want to stand out.


----------



## Russ (Feb 16, 2016)

I think it depends on the event, age and build of the person wearing it.

The only time I wear a bow tie is with a tux, but I know some guys who carry it off very well in other circumstances.


----------



## NerdyCavegirl (Feb 16, 2016)

None of the above, all of the above, but preferably a cravat. Why the confusing answer? Because I'm a confusing person. In all serious though, I just really don't care for modern formal male attire period. I'm with a guy who wears black cargos, black sneakers, and a graphic tee (also usually black but occasionally gray) almost every single day, and considers "formal" to be a plain t-shirt, a black button-up, my black blazer, black jeans, and a red or purple necktie. I love that in a man. Not necessarily wearing all black, I do wish he'd have a little more variety for his own sake, but I like a jeans and t-shirt kind of guy. If he showed up in slacks, a tucked-in shirt, and dress shoes, my libido might never return. The only traditional formal attire we both enjoy is pre-1850, with cloaks, cravats, and anything else that'd make a good antique. If he couldn't wear jeans and sneakers, we'd both go with something that'd look good on George Washington.


----------



## NerdyCavegirl (Feb 16, 2016)

Otherwise, for me to like a suit, it has to be really offbeat somehow. Purple velvet, gold scales, peacock collar, etc. Then whether I prefer a necktie or bow tie is really up to the outfit. I just can't stand anything that'd belong in Men's Wearhouse, it has to be jeans, WAY retro, or a pimp suit. Although it also depends on whether the tie in question is mine to wear, I'd still look darling in a potato sack.


----------



## S.T. Ockenner (Aug 24, 2020)

Gryphos said:


> (I swear to all that is unholy if someone posts 'bow ties are cool', I will eviscerate them.)


Bow ties are cool


----------



## Miles Lacey (Aug 25, 2020)

When it comes to wardrobes I am very conservative so it's neck ties or no ties for me.


----------



## Insolent Lad (Aug 25, 2020)

I'm even more conservative. Ties don't pair at all well with my toga.


----------



## S.T. Ockenner (Aug 25, 2020)

Insolent Lad said:


> I'm even more conservative. Ties don't pair at all well with my toga.


You could always have a bow tie and a toga.


----------

